# MAME help.



## inuyasharlz (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone here got a good knowledge of MAME? Or Ultra64? Been trying to C-c-c-Combo Breaker! some asses and I can't get this bitch working. Says I'm missing some files or something... but I've got Almost 3 different downloads of KINST in the MAME roms folder... 
I'll see if anybody knows what they're doing on here, then if need be I'll upload some pics or something...


----------



## Lobar (Mar 20, 2010)

If the ROM you're trying to play is a patch of another game be sure you have the original in your folder as well.  That's all I can think of.

By "download" you mean "ROM dump from a board I legally own" right?


----------



## inuyasharlz (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If the ROM you're trying to play is a patch of another game be sure you have the original in your folder as well.  That's all I can think of.
> 
> By "download" you mean "ROM dump from a board I legally own" right?


  Eh, Absolutely! Nothing 'illegal' here. Nope. None.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 20, 2010)

You might need the CHD file for it.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually, sometimes newer versions of MAME require more recent versions of the dump. I guess I really shouldn't delude myself into thinking that you legitimately own an arcade machine, but it's fairly common knowledge to try using an earlier version of MAME.

MAME is more than just an emulator - It strives for 100% accuracy wherever possible, rather than compatibility or speed. When new information or new data becomes available, it generally requires that you have it in order to work properly, in order to achieve that 100% goal.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

What is this Mame of which you speak? Based on the fact that Ultra64 and Roms were mentioned I'm guessing you're having a problem with an emulator??

Try Project64 1.6, it's a hellova lot easier to use and comes with cheats for all the games ^_^

Still can't do a damn barrel roll on starfox....v_v


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Uh... MAME is an arcade system emulator; Google might have helped identify it for you.  That said, though, Project64 is a much better and more modern N64 emulator than "Ultra64" (you mean UltraHLE? That's been discontinued since the 90's).


----------



## inuyasharlz (Mar 20, 2010)

No I got it to work with my Ultra64 (Which is NOT a N64 Emulator!) But thanks guys.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

Well that'd be why I've never heard of it - It seems like it's geared specifically towards playing Killer Instinct.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Mar 20, 2010)

I think Ultra64 IS geared more for KI. BUT, MAME can play almost ANY Arcade game EVER made! (When used correctly)
 [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAME] and 
[http://mamedev.org/]


----------



## Runefox (Mar 20, 2010)

*is well aware for rather less-than-legitimate reasons*


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2010)

and on that note....


----------



## Lobar (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, as long as this thread is unlocked, I'm having speed issues running MAME under linux.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 21, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Well, as long as this thread is unlocked, I'm having speed issues running MAME under linux.


 
Define 'Speed Issues'.  Also mention what game you are running in it and your specs.


----------

